# how many quarts oil a 1.6l engine holds?



## coke (Oct 8, 2008)

i bought some chervron supreme 10w-40 for my 1.6l is that good? how many quarts i need to fill in? thanks you guys!!


----------



## sentra77 (Aug 3, 2008)

i changed my oil recently and Ive put like 3.5 quarts. if you put 4 you might blow youre front main seal so be careful. im currently using 5w30 Valvoline synthetic because its winter time


----------



## coke (Oct 8, 2008)

alright thanks bro


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

the service manual says 3 3/8 with filter change, i put 3 1/2 as well


----------

